# More Snow Sightings



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

A couple days ago I got up & saw that the ground was white with about 1"-2" of very wet snow, which was all gone by noon. Since the skies finally broke today, I thought I'd take a drive down the road from where I live & snap a couple photos of the fresh snow we got in the last 2 days,.. each time it gets lower & lower....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

Usually by the end of September, the trees are mostly bare, but they seem to be hanging on a little longer this fall....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

The line of where the temps are staying below freezing are very clearly defined....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

The snow at the very tops I would guess is at least a foot or so, based on hiking up there in past years when it looks like this,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

I would think that there is a plowable depth up there.... if only it wasn't so dang steep...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

You could go from fall to winter in just a few hundred yards or so,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

A small glacier gets a fresh coating,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

But then as I got closer to the coast,... the snow was getting higher again... since it's warmer from the ocean....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

The bears only have a couple more weeks at most to find some berries before it's all white,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

The snow on the glaciers won't be melting anymore this fall,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow*

It's just about full-fledged winter time on the very tops... get ready,... it's almost time,... :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Beautiful......


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

that is truely some beautiful scenery you got there.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice view you got there.
My parents went to alaska two years ago but I was unable to go with, maybe sometime in the future I can go and spend a while there.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

post #3 is my new desktop background awesome picture


----------



## neucaptain (Aug 6, 2007)

The picture with the large glacier in it is Worthington Glacier near Valdez, right?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

neucaptain;408235 said:


> The picture with the large glacier in it is Worthington Glacier near Valdez, right?


Yep,... that's it... these are all from that area,... :waving:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

WOW!! That is some GORGEOUS country!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. I have been lucky enough to get to your part of the world a couple of times over the years. These pictures remind me that it has been to long and I should schedule a trip back for next year. Thanks again :salute:


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I so have to get up there at some point.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

As always, great pictures!


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Alaska Boss;407922 said:


> The bears only have a couple more weeks at most to find some berries before it's all white,...


Man, you guy's have really nice stuff up there.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

That is some beautiful country.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I look forward to every time you post pictures they are just awesome,


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Is there any houses for sale around you, i wanna move up there.


----------



## psreeder (Mar 30, 2010)

it will be two more months before we see any snow in missouri


----------

